# need assistance transposing my piece from SATB to SSAA



## jmintz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all I was wondering if you can help me with transposing my piece from SATB to SSAA. I already have my draft of the SSAA please let me know if it looks right or not. Thank you so much!

View attachment Psalm 150again.pdf
View attachment psalm150female voices.pdf


----------

